# Bike Marathon Wiesbaden



## Cube-Tom (23. Juni 2017)

Moin Jungs und Mädels aus der Region, zum besagten Thema habe ich keinen aktuellen Fred gefunden, daher bin ich mal so frei:

Nach Jahren der Abstinenz habe ich mich die Tage spontan entschlossen mal wieder bei einem MTB-Marathon zu starten und wollte euch mal nach ein paar Insinderinfos zum dem betreffendem Marathon befragen...

Als "Rheingauer Bub" bin ich jahrelang (2002-2011) in Kiedrich bzw. Aulhausen an den Start gegangen und konnte zumindest damals ganz gut mithalten, jetzt bin ich allerdings etwas älter und im Vergleich zu damals wesentlich untrainierter, daher würde es mich interessieren wie anspruchsvoll denn die Strecke in Wiesbaden (evtl. im Vergleich zum damaligen Rheingau Marathon) ist und ob es z.B. Abschnitte gibt welche man evtl. besser langsam angeht, für die man sich Kräfte aufsparen sollte, gibt es Ecken mit hohem Sturzrisiko ect...

Anderes Beispiel: Sollte man versuchen direkt im vorderen Drittel zu bleiben, weil es nach 2-3km so eng wird dass man an den lahmen Enten nicht mehr vorbeikommt... sowas eben ;-)

Wie ich gesehen habe starten nun auch Pedelcs direkt vor meinem Feld, stellen die im späteren Rennen ein Problem dar? Ich will jetzt ja niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber was hat eigentlich ein solches Fahrrad in einem Wettkampf zu suchen in dem es ja eigentlich um Kondition gehen sollte?

Was sonst noch, ach ja: Wie viele Teilnehmer kommen da in der Regel, gibt es Parkplatzprobleme und wie ist das Starterfeld besetzt? Im Vergleich zu 2011 scheinen solche Veranstaltungen ja nun etwas internationaler/professioneller besetzt zu sein, oder täuscht das nur? 

Ich gehe übrigens mit dem 26" Fully an den Start und bin mal gespannt ob ich der einzige "Zwerg" bin und wie es sich im direkten Vergleich zu den ganzen großen Kerls schlägt


----------



## nacho592 (25. Juni 2017)

Servus, ich kann nur von den Erfahrungen letztes Jahr berichten:

Zu erst, Parkplätze sind ein Problem. Habe letztes Jahr unterhalb der Platte am Rundfahrweg geparkt und bin hochgekurbelt. Der Veranstalter hat letztes Jahr aber ein Shuttle aus Taunusstein angeboten, habe ich nur zu spät gesehen. 

Ich bin da als Hobbysportler gestartet, 44km, einfach um zu sehen was für mich selbst geht. Fahre mehr bergab als bergauf und habe nicht extra trainiert und bin daher auch völlig erwartungsfrei bezüglich der Zeit an den Start gegangen. Man muss aber auch sagen, so denkt nicht jeder. Es ist ein Marathon und wer Ultra oder Langdistanz fährt legt schon nen ordentlichen schnitt vor. Die überrunden dich dann natürlich auch oder fahren sich auf dem Parkplatz mit ihren Rollen warm.
Zum anderen ist die 44km auch Teil der Hessenmeisterschaft, die Fahrer wissen das sie schnell sind und starten ganz vorne und kämpfen um ihre Plätze, so auch auf der Kurzdistanz. 
Ich bin ganz am Ende des Feldes losgefahren und hab mir zeitgelassen. Normalerweise ist alles recht breit, es gibt aber auch immer wieder enge Trails, zum Teil auch recht anspruchsvoll. Letztes Jahr war es sehr nass und rutschig aber alles Problemlos fahrbar. Wir sind halt im Wald und fahren Trails, aber das wollen wir ja auch . 

Die schnelleren Fahrer machen sich hinten lautstark mit einem "Links" oder "rechts" bemerkbar und ich habe keinen gesehen der dann nicht Platz macht. Generell ist es am Anfang natürliche voller und verteilt sich mit der Zeit. Wenn du aufs Podium fahren willst musst du vorne starten und "Ellenbogen ausfahren". Bist du zu langsam wirst du dann halt zur lahmen Ente  

Ich bin mangels Alternativen mit meinem 15kg 1x11 Enduro und Tagesrucksack am Start. Bergauf ist das schon ne Qual aber bergab hol ich mir die Zeit wieder und ich freue mich auf die Strecke.

Bis auf den Regen hat es letztes Jahr echt Spaß gemacht und ich bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei. Hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter 

Teilnehmer waren Letztes Jahr um die 700 und ich bin mit knapp 3 Stunden im vorderen Mittelfeld meiner Wertungsklasse gewesen.

Was dieses E-Bike Bashing angeht weiß ich nicht, die fahren in ihrer eigenen Kategorie und die werden keinen behindern. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge, alles modernisiert sich, Laufradgrößen und auch Motoren. Ob es jetzt für einen Marathon geeignet ist, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber 44km, bzw. 29km sind kein Marathon. Geht halt darum auf Zeit die Wiesbadener Trails zu fahren und da haben die E-Biker auch ein Recht auf Zeitnahme. Generell finde ich ein E-Bike toll um neue Sachen auszuprobieren und Wege zu fahren die sonst zu weit sind, oder an der Technik bergauf zu feilen, da geht so einiges.

Von daher, als Zusammenfassung: Es ist eine super spaßige Veranstaltung, dem Großteil geht es darum mit Freunden zu schauen wer schneller ist. Der Rest ist ambitionierter/ Professionell und versucht ans Maximum zu gehen. Wenn man sich auf die Menschen und die Veranstaltung einlässt und mitmacht wird das ein super Renntag. 
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Tom (26. Juni 2017)

Erstmal Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung 
Gut zu wissen, dass die Parkplatzsituation ein echtes Problem darstellt, laut FAQ wären ja ausreichend Plätze vorhanden...
Am Freitag wollte ich bereits meine Startnummer holen, dann werde ich mich Vorort nochmal informieren, denn schon gestresst zum Start muss wirklich nicht sein

Wenn man hinten startet kann man die Sache natürlich entspannt angehen, ich hatte in der Vergangenheit allerdings da viel zu viel Zeit mit den lahmen Enten vor mir gelassen 
So wie ich das Höhenprofil lese, wird es wohl erst von der Platte runter ins Tal gehen und erst im Anschluss wird sich das Feld wohl der Steigerung wegen in die Länge ziehen.
Ich werde versuchen mich im ersten Drittel zu positionieren um den harten Jungs nicht die Abfahrt zu versauen aber weit genug vorne um nicht später wertvolle Kraftreserven in Überholmanövern investieren zu müssen...
Mal sehen, bei meinen letzten Marathons konnte ich bis ins vordere Fünftel fahren, bei meinem derzeitigen Trainingsstand werde ich dann einfach probieren die Position zu verteidigen und wohlbehalten anzukommen 

Ich wollte hier übrigens keinen E-Bike-Fahrer bashen, solange sie mir nicht mit ausgelutschtem Akku oder technischen Defekten den Weg versperren sollen sie ruhig ihr eigenes Ding machen  

Dann bis am Sonntag


----------



## jaberwocky (30. Mai 2018)

Ich kram den Thread mal wieder vor, habe mich für die 2018er Ausgabe angemeldet, am 10.6.
Hat jemand aus dem Vorjahr eine GPS-Aufzeichnung des Tracks (44 o. 88 Km)?

Finde beim Veranstalter nichts (die FAZ sagt nur, "..Strecke ist gleich geblieben..") - das hilft dann aber nix 
Das Streckenprofil ist da ..

Danke schön & man sieht sich


----------



## filiale (3. Juni 2018)

Die Strecke wird nicht gerne veröffentlicht weil Hessen nicht möchte das die trails / der Wald außerhalb des Rennen befahren wird.


----------



## HC-65 (11. März 2019)

Hat jemand News zum 2019er Marathon? Ob und wann? Die Homepage wird leider nicht mehr gepflegt.


----------



## Svenos (11. März 2019)

Soweit ich weis wird der Marathon dises Jahr nicht ausgetragen. Habe ich zumindest von den Leuten gehört, die ihn bisher organisiert haben.


----------



## ambitionbike (12. März 2019)

Ich hatte mir im Kalender den Termin auch gesetzt und warte auf die Möglichkeit sich anzumelden.


----------



## MaTe-78 (12. März 2019)

Ja. Der Bike Marathon wird leider nicht mehr stattfinden.


----------



## ploerre (20. März 2019)

Warum?


----------



## MaTe-78 (27. März 2019)

Es haben sich nicht genügend Leute gefunden die das organisieren können/wollen, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-65 (29. April 2019)

Offizielles Statement: https://www.facebook.com/WiesbadenMarathon/photos/a.528407133843597/2618591351491821/?type=3


----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2019)

Kein Marathon, aber eventuell interessant ? : https://www.mtb-treibjagd.de/


----------

